# The era of the N64



## Jafoob (Jan 8, 2010)

"DO A BARREL ROLL"
_Peppy hare: Starfox 64
_"HEY, LISTEN! WATCH OUT"
_Navi the fairy: Zelda Ocarina of time
_"CHOOSE YOUR CHARACTER"
_Announcer: Super Smash Bros.
_"DUD HUT!"_
Banjo:Banjo Kazooie
_
To me the Nintendo 64 was probably the best era of gaming for me, i was 8 when i got mine, favorites were starfox 64, super mario 64, smash bros, pokemon stadium and so much more.

What is your favorite older game system and why?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 8, 2010)

I miss the steep trajectory detonate-on-impact grenade launchers from Goldeneye and Perfect Dark.  I was a fucking surgeon with those things.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh wow the N64 controller to me was worse then the original Xbox's.

At least the original Xbox came out with a half decent controller later.


----------



## Sinjo (Jan 9, 2010)

I love my n64 I recently bought cable extenders to be able to play on my bed.

GONNA REPLAY ALL THE 'LOZ' GAMES.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 9, 2010)

Sinjo said:


> I love my n64 I recently bought cable extenders to be able to play on my bed.
> 
> GONNA REPLAY ALL THE 'LOZ' GAMES.



Note to self: Replay N64, GBA, and Gamecube Zelda games.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

SNES was the best console IMO.

Super Mario World
Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
Super Metroid
Super Castlevania
Super Double Dragon
Super Mario Kart
Populous
Sim City
TMNT IV: Turtles In Time
7th Saga
P.T.O.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 9, 2010)

It's estimated that $20 of the price of an N64 game was just to pay for manufacturing the cartridge it was on. D:


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> It's estimated that $20 of the price of an N64 game was just to pay for manufacturing the cartridge it was on. D:



Probably not far from the truth.

Anyway, SNES has the most happy memories for me, followed by the NES.  PC runs right behind the NES.


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 9, 2010)

ah best part about the older systems is that you can emulate most of the games ^_^


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No, I'm not, since I don't have your real name or address, so there's not much I can do (or prove that you have it)



You think emulating games is wrong?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You think emulating games is wrong?



Yes, *I* think it is. And so do the video game companies. Like playing Gamecube games on PSP or whatever. Nintendo doesn't make money on that emulation.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yes, *I* think it is. And so do the video game companies. They lose money on that sort of thing, because by downloading and emulating, people aren't buying the games.



You know why people don't buy the games?

Because 1: They're not made anymore.

and 2: They're pretty hard to find sometimes. 

Most N64 and previous generations you can only find second-hand now. The industry looses money on that too. You hate the used games market too?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You know why people don't buy the games?
> 
> Because 1: They're not made anymore.
> 
> ...



People don't buy the games anymore? Try telling that to places like GameStop/EBX, Blockbuster, etc. If people don't buy the games, then those companies are wasting sales floor space...


----------



## Kajet (Jan 9, 2010)

If emulation was wrong, why would the game companies themselves do it?
I mean... look at:

Sega Smash Pack 1,2, & 3
Midway's Arcade Treasures 1&2
Sonic Mega Collection
Sonic Gems Collection
Intellivision Lives!
Every last Namco Museum

And so on, and so on...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yes, *I* think it is. And so do the video game companies.


 How unfortunate that emulation is the *only* way for Americans to obtain games like Earthbound and Star Fox 2.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Kajet said:


> If emulation was wrong, why would the game companies themselves do it?
> I mean... look at:
> 
> Sega Smash Pack 1,2, & 3
> ...



But the companies DO make money on those, since they're produced BY the companies FOR the systems. That's legal. I'm talking about circumventing that and downloading, say, Gamecube games onto PSP and such.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> People don't buy the games anymore? Try telling that to places like GameStop/EBX, Blockbuster, etc. If people don't buy the games, then those companies are wasting sales floor space...



Gamestop, EBX and Blockbuster will have NES-era games? I highly doubt it.

My Gamestops here barely have any games for the previous console generation.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> How unfortunate that emulation is the *only* way for Americans to obtain games like Earthbound and Star Fox 2.



Earthbound, iirc, was released in the US for SNES, and can be bought on eBay.



Ishnuvalok said:


> Gamestop, EBX and Blockbuster will have NES-era games? I highly doubt it.
> 
> My Gamestops here barely have any games for the previous console generation.



All GameStops and EBX around here have plenty of GC games...granted not all them do, but quite a few still do.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Earthbound, iirc, was released in the US for SNES, and can be bought on eBay.



That's the used games market. The companies loose money on that as well, in theory.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> That's the used games market. The companies loose money on that as well, in theory.



They already made their money on that cartridge when the original owner bought it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Earthbound, iirc, was released in the US for SNES, and can be bought on eBay.



Why should Americans pay hundreds of dollars for something that was originally $30-$50?

If game companies don't want their games emulated, they should have thought about that before they stopped selling the games.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> How unfortunate that emulation is the *only* way for Americans to obtain games like Earthbound and *Star Fox 2*.



This in particular.  SF2 didn't even get a release in the States, even though a FULL ENGLISH VERSION existed (hence the ROM).  Earthbound is fucking RARE, I have an Earthbound cartridge which I keep sealed in an antistatic container with packets of desiccant to ensure a lack of moisture in the container, along with a few other carts.  Ogre Battle is nigh-on IMPOSSIBLE to find in cart form, and even if you DID find it the person holding it would probably refuse to part with it for anything short of a C-note plus.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Why should Americans pay hundreds of dollars for something that was originally $30-$50?



Why would someone pay several hundred thousand (or millions) for Action Comics #1? Because it's a popular collector's item. So is Earthbound. It's a rare game. If you want something bad enough, and can afford it, you'll buy it for the selling price, right?


----------



## Kajet (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I won't argue the merits of downloading a game you've spent years unsuccessfully searching for (or if you did find it would be some guy on ebay who overcharges at the start of the auction...) or dealing with hardware problems like a solid color flashing NES or other cartridge system generally being uncooperative.

But I still buy games, I mean emulation isn't completely without issues...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> They already made their money on that cartridge when the original owner bought it.



So, you think I should spend an amount of money equal to the price of a PS2 and 5 games, for a NES and 1 game?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ogre Battle is nigh-on IMPOSSIBLE to find in cart form, and even if you DID find it the person holding it would probably refuse to part with it for anything short of a C-note plus.



Not according to eBay. $50-$60 seems to be the average selling price (for cart alone, anyway)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not according to eBay. $50-$60 seems to be the average selling price (for cart alone, anyway)



Jesus christ. You expect me to spend $60 on a game that's over 20 years old? That should cost around $10 or LESS?

Also, what if I want to play my NES and SNES games while I'm on the bus? I commute a lot. You're saying it's wrong for me to put an emulator on a PSP and play SNES games on it. Even though there is no service offered by game developers/publishers?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Jesus christ. You expect me to spend $60 on a game that's over 20 years old? That should cost around $10 or LESS?



For a game as rare as Ogre Battle on the SNES? Of course. It's like Action Comics #1 (debut of Superman). It's very rare, and everyone would love to have a copy, that drives the price UP, not down. If OB was a common game, then it'd cost less.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 9, 2010)

The companies chose to stop selling certain games, so they won't make money off of it anyway. If the companies are bawwing that people are getting free roms long after they stopped producing copies, that's non of our fucking concern.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm loling because Ogre Battle is on the Virtual Console.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I'm loling because Ogre Battle is on the Virtual Console.



Ogre Battle 64, yes, not sure of the SNES version.

Edit: Yes it is, but still, it's a collector's item since it's so rare. (Only 25,000 copies were produced in North America, making it one of the rarest SNES games)


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Ogre Battle 64, yes, not sure of the SNES version.
> 
> Edit: Yes it is, but still, it's a collector's item since it's so rare.



?

The 64 version? Last I checked it wasn't out in the US, and I think it's only rated in other regions...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> ?
> 
> The 64 version? Last I checked it wasn't out in the US, and I think it's only rated in other regions...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Virtual_Console_games_(North_America) 

Oh, the N64 version is scheduled to be released this month in Japan, and the SNES version is already on the VC.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, that's the SNES version. The 64 version is going to be released in Japan sometime this month.

EDIT: Ninja'd! D:


----------



## Carenath (Jan 9, 2010)

Keep it on topic, this is *not* a thread to debate the morals of downloading ROMS.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

I miss cartridges if it was broke all you would do is blow in the bottom slot and it would work but anyway i liked the N64 controller it was like a sword with no blade...that should have been the wii controller


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> i liked the N64 controller it was like a sword with no blade...that should have been the wii controller



That's what the Wiimote is.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> That's what the Wiimote is.



meh I like cutlasses more katanas are too popular


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Jesus christ. You expect me to spend $60 on a game that's over 20 years old? That should cost around $10 or LESS?



People are still surprised about this

http://www.amazon.com/Final-Fantasy..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1263089220&sr=8-1

160$ for a new sealed copy of Final Fantasy VII. For near mint copies on places like Craigslist, 70$. I shit you not, I saw an ad on Craigslist for Final Fantasy VII. I replied as a joke a few seconds after it went up and the guy said "Sorry, sold it"


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

the N64 was the shit


----------



## Edon (Jan 9, 2010)

My favorite game console, eh?
Well bud, i'd have to go with the Super Nintendo era myself. It really became the pinnacle of my new title as Gamer, and I became most familiar with most of the games on that specific console.

The Nintendo 64 was a pretty great console itself though, yeah.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 9, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> If the companies are bawwing that people are getting free roms long after they stopped producing copies, that's non of our fucking concern.


 
While Nintendo is formally opposed to ROM downloads online, they and no other company have ever really taken action against it. Namely because in the past it hasn't been a concern and it'd cost more than it's worth to take legal action, though now there are systems for re-releases. At the same time though, home emulation takes very little out of the market for emulated systems on major consoles too This is because home emulation is for big nerds and the console companies instead are targeting EVERYONE and casually letting them go 'Oh man! I remember this game, I'll pay $5 for that! I was awesome at this when I was ten!'

I just wish more of Sega's driving games would make it on these online services.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey man, N64 ruled man! lol, the nascar games were awesome back then.


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 9, 2010)

I have two favorite old game systems, N64 and NES.  I like those because it's games are classic and amazing.  Some of my favorite games for NES where "Zelda II The Adventure of Link" "StarTropics" and "Super Mario Bros".  For the N64 some of my favorite games are 
"The Legend of Zelda Orcarina of Time" "The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask" and "Starfox 64".  The games from NES and N64 where amazing; even the music was amazing (depending on the game).


----------



## Carenath (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> While Nintendo is formally opposed to ROM downloads online, they and no other company have ever really taken action against it. Namely because in the past it hasn't been a concern and it'd cost more than it's worth to take legal action, though now there are systems for re-releases. At the same time though, home emulation takes very little out of the market for emulated systems on major consoles too This is because home emulation is for big nerds and the console companies instead are targeting EVERYONE and casually letting them go 'Oh man! I remember this game, I'll pay $5 for that! I was awesome at this when I was ten!'
> 
> I just wish more of Sega's driving games would make it on these online services.


The general story here was getting a ROM was analogous to having a backup copy of a disc, since you needed the cart to extract it yourself (or you could skip the step others did for you).

As for the online services, there in, lies one small hitch, another classic user vs company argument too.
Why pay twice for something you already own when you don't have to?
The PS3 largely mitigates this problem, but does not entirely eliminate it.
I can play existing PSOne games that I bought and own, alternatively I can purchase and download PSOne games I don't own to play. Some of those PSOne games can be transferred to a PSP Memory stick and played on that too.
About the only hitch with this, is that, the current-gen PS3 does not support PS2 gameplay, and if downloadable versions are made available, I have a choice between keeping my PS2 to play them.. or.. buying the same game all over again just to play on the PS3. Given the chance, I am not paying twice for the same game, and the companies that try and force me.. will not get my business, such action would serve to motivate me to break the copy-protection to get what I want, with a game that I legally paid for.

I'll buy the games no problem, but I will not pay twice for the same one.

Steam on the PC is a great example of how a digital content system should be done. If you buy a physical copy, it's effectively locked to your account, but you can use the disc to install that game on as many computers as you want. Likewise you can sign into your account and install the game on as many computers as you want.. IIRC you can only play them on one machine at a time.

Now.. as for the N64.. I was never fortunate enough to own one of those consoles.. my first gaming system was a Commodore Amiga A600, and I inherited my cousins SNES console. I spent far more time with my cousin's playing with them.
Perfect Dark, Goldeneye, Mario Kart 64, awesome games. Now.. if I owned a Wii, I'd consider buying those same titles to play again.. but the Emulators always had one additional advantage.. Network Play.


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah Mario, quest64, hell even hey you pikachu is burned into my memory. Oh I hope I still have it, that games so nostalgic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 10, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Now.. as for the N64.. I was never fortunate enough to own one of those consoles.. my first gaming system was a Commodore Amiga A600, and I inherited my cousins SNES console. I spent far more time with my cousin's playing with them.
> Perfect Dark, Goldeneye, Mario Kart 64, awesome games. Now.. if I owned a Wii, I'd consider buying those same titles to play again.. but the Emulators always had one additional advantage.. Network Play.



But Perfect Dark and GoldenEye 007 aren't available for the Virtual Console. Perfect Dark is coming out for XBLA, but no word about VC. GoldenEye 007 on the other hand, is another matter altogether. Microsoft and Rare want to have it come out for both XBLA AND the VC, but Nintendo (despite MS even offering royalties) has declined, and with Rare no longer owning the rights to the 007 gaming franchise, it's unlikely the game will be released for either the XBLA or the VC any time soon.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Why pay twice for something you already own when you don't have to?


 
I've bought variations of Outrun 2 and Outrun 2 SP on three different platforms, (Two different versions also on the same platform as well) plus pirated on two others cause I couldn't find it at retail. 



Carenath said:


> Steam on the PC is a great example of how a digital content system should be done. If you buy a physical copy, it's effectively locked to your account, but you can use the disc to install that game on as many computers as you want. Likewise you can sign into your account and install the game on as many computers as you want.. IIRC you can only play them on one machine at a time.


 
I dunno about PSN games, but for games bought on Xbox Live and installed to the machine, you can do that too.   It's hardly remarkable.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I dunno about PSN games, but for games bought on Xbox Live and installed to the machine, you can do that too.



Yeah, you can. :3

Anyways I loved my N64! It was the first real console I owned, and I played Zelda so much I literally broke my cartridge.

I also vividly remember playing Harvest Moon 64 for my whole winter break in 6th grade, for hours on end. My mom was worried about me ._.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 10, 2010)

My favorite game systems? Number one would be the NEs, no doubt. Super Mario Bros 1 and 3, Zeldas 1 and 2, Metroid, Castlevania, Mega Mans 1-6, Kid Icarus, Contra... So awesome.

Next down on the list is Intellivision, though mostly for nostalgic reasons... Until I was 7, I didn't have any game systems other than the NES and Intellivision, and our Intellivision game library was about 3x the size of our NES game library (I've added much to my NES game library since). This was during the late 90s, about 15 years late. Weird. :/

SNES and N64 are quite awesome too.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

The two I have the most fond memories of are the PlayStation (first one) and the Sega Genesis, especially the latter. Honestly, I wouldn't be a gamer if it weren't for these two systems.

For the Genesis, my favorite games were Sonic (1, 2, 3, Knuckles, Spinball), Castle of Illusion, World of Illusion, Aladdin, Mortal Kombat, Super Battleship, Virtua Racing, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers, Tiny Toons: Buster's Hidden Treasure, Ecco the Dolphin, probably others.

For the PSX, my preferred games were Spyro (1, 2, 3), Need for Speed 3: Hot Pursuit, Gran Turismo, NASCAR (98, 99, Rumble), Disruptor, Bravo Air Race, NFL Blitz, Road Rash 3D, Crash Team Racing, A Bug's Life, Twisted Metal III, Disney's Hercules, probably others.

I own other games besides the ones listed for the two systems, but these are the games I remember the most and, therefore, had the most impact on me. Therefore, the Genesis and PSX are my favorite two systems of all.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 10, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> For the PSX, my preferred games were Spyro (1, 2, 3)



Well we can guess that pretty easily judging by your name.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Well we can guess that pretty easily judging by your name.



Knew that was coming. ^_^


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 11, 2010)

im the fucking truth at perfect dark and goldeneye.

i dont have any consoles anymore, i just have an n64 emulator on my computer.
im not going to go out and pay for something again just so i can get ripped off when i resell it(it will happen haha), plus some games are so damn hard to come across.

used to have a copy of starcraft 64 =D


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 11, 2010)

I have owned every Nintendo console to date (non-portable). For games, I'd go with the SNES. For control, the N64.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

if the N64 was anything other than a great system it was really pretty mine was blue.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> if the N64 was anything other than a great system it was really pretty mine was blue.


haha i had a green one


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 11, 2010)

Never had an N64, but I LOVED Super Smash Brothers!!!


----------

